# SPREADSHIRT direct design overlay



## Chae1993 (Sep 16, 2008)

so i just put in my order on zazzle on a black hoodie for my 2 color design.

i went to spreadshirt to check it out and i heard they have better quality control. i modified my design a bit to incorporate the 0.12 inch rule.

now im wondering if i should move to that site.

is zazzle's dtg better than spread shirt's? or is it the other way around.

thank in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think at this point Zazzle's DTG printing may be a bit more advanced because they have been doing it for longer and working out the kinks longer.

But it's possible you could get good quality from both. People are using spreadshirt's DTG printing right now just fine, so your mileage may vary


----------

